# Mk2 golf dash and cluster lights not working?



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok i installed my new headunit and now my dash does not light up either does the cluster. Does anybody Know why this could be or what wires i should look into or even what ground wires maybe messed up appreaciate the help!
also My headlights are weak, I have the stock square lights not the circle ones. Do you guys know of any solutions for brighter lights
thx


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

bumpity


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mk2 golf dash and cluster lights not working? (Samakhan)*

Make sure the Grey with Blue stripe wire isn't touching ground. This wire is actually your dash illumination, and has variable voltage due to the headlight switch rheostat.
Bust out your Digital volt meter or test light, and check for the presence of voltage.
Adjust your rheostat if it has been moved.
Also not uncommon for the headlight switch to wear out. They usually pit or get flat spots on the contacts, besides the usually carbon build-up.
So you can carefully pry off the bottom of the switch. Clean up the contacts as needed.
Check your 10A fuse at #3, this is the dash lights, and also your license plate lights.


----------



## bagged bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 golf dash and cluster lights not working? (Samakhan)*

i had a simalar problem with my mk2 but it turned out to be the key in ignition and open door buzzer thing under the dash it stopped making noise and then my dash lights didnt work i swapped out and then they worked again.


_Modified by bagged bunny at 8:02 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## Samakhan (Oct 1, 2008)

ok thx for the info guys ill take a look at it and let you know


----------



## NYLT9116 (Nov 26, 2014)

If the license plate lights don't work will that effect the cluster lights? If so I assume they're all running on one circuit. What wires run to and from the plate lights?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

NYLT9116 said:


> If the license plate lights don't work will that effect the cluster lights?


Yes, VW does seem to put the license plate lights and instrument lights on the same circuit.



NYLT9116 said:


> What wires run to and from the plate lights?


Not sure what you are asking - do you want to know what _color_ wire runs from the fuse to the license plate lights?


----------



## NYLT9116 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes. What color wires go from the switch to the fuse, then from the fuse to the lights. I already changed the bulbs, but haven't checked the fuse


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

NYLT9116 said:


> Yes. What color wires go from the switch to the fuse, then from the fuse to the lights. I already changed the bulbs, but haven't checked the fuse


My MkII is long gone - along with the Bentley that I gave to the guy who bought it - so I can't help with the wire colors. But you could just take the bulb holders out and look!!!

But why not start by checking the fuse.


----------



## bdf_tech (Mar 3, 2010)

*Mk2 cluster lights "only" not working*



dennisgli said:


> My MkII is long gone - along with the Bentley that I gave to the guy who bought it - so I can't help with the wire colors. But you could just take the bulb holders out and look!!!
> 
> But why not start by checking the fuse.




Similar problem on Mk2 Quantum, but with a twist -- the instruments lights "DO" work (and apparently all other
lights) when park lights are turned on (key off).

"But", as soon as I turn key to "On" the instrument lights go out, even with park lights or headlights still on.

I have replaced the headlamp switch, and all the lighting still works for heater-A/C and other switch lighting,
but cluster lights (and high-beam indicator!) are dark as a tomb.

I swapped out whole instrument cluster (to get better speedometer); same problem, cluster lights work with
key off, park lamps on, then go dark after engine starts (or just key on).

Checked voltage at blue-black wire and ground wire "at instrument cluster connector", the lamp voltage "does not"
go away with key on (stays about 10 volts), so know dimmer rheostat is good.

Only thing I can imagine is maybe there's an internal ground interruption right on the cluster pc board somewhere?
But 2 instrument clusters in a row with the same problem?

And did I also mention the clock stops when I turn key "On" (if park lamps are also on)?

Fuel & Temp gauges, alternator light, glow-plug light, oil light, etc. seem to work ok.


For 6 months I've been using my cellphone for instrument lighting, this is driving me up the wall (perhaps
literally...)

Any ideas? :banghead:


----------



## MK2M0RL3Y (Nov 29, 2021)

bdf_tech said:


> *Mk2 cluster lights "only" not working*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate did you ever find the issue I have the exact same symptoms on my car and using a phone for my Speedo is an absolute pain


----------

